# Opodo-Rechnung Virus



## Teleton (12 August 2005)

Wär ich beinah drauf reingefallen, weil ich grade tatsächlich mit Opodo zu tun habe.



> Sehr geehrter Opodo-Kunde,
> vielen Dank für Ihre Buchung bei Opodo.
> Wir schicken Ihnen Ihre Reisedokumente umgehend mit der Deutschen Post zu.
> Sollten Sie Ihre Tickets nicht innerhalb der nächsten drei Werktage
> ...



Anhang: rechnung.pdf.exe


----------



## stieglitz (12 August 2005)

Das ist die selbe Masche wie mit der Telekom Rechnung.
Und die Kollegen hier behandeln das auch schon:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=8792


----------



## stieglitz (12 August 2005)

Hier noch zum selben Thema ein Bericht bei PCWelt:
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/117817/index1.html

Das ganze scheint recht heimtückisch zu sein.

Ich hab das Mail bisher noch nicht gesichtet. Sonst krieg ich eigetlich jeden Sch... .


----------

